# Milton Sand now a moderator of Spanish forums



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that Milton Sand has joined as a moderator of the Spanish-English forums, as well as Solo Español.

It is great to have you with us, Milton!

Mike


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

¡*Muchas Felicidades, Milton*!


----------



## Trisia

*Welcome to the team!*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Great news 

*Benvenuto!!*

Laura


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Mil gracias! ¡Thank you so much! ¡Molte grazie! 
A ver en qué me metí . Ahora la hernia mental es para lo del modo-título.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Milton.

Poco nos cruzamos, pero...¡Qué orgullo tener un paisano en ese rol! 

Muchos éxitos en esa tarea.

Saludos desde la ciudad más bella del mundo,


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:





piraña utria said:


> Saludos desde la ciudad más bella del mundo,


Ajá, parece que hablara' de mi Búcara, oye   .
¡Gracias Piraña!


----------



## Cabeza tuna

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Milton.
> 
> *Poco nos cruzamos,* pero...¡Qué orgullo tener un paisano en ese rol!
> 
> Muchos éxitos en esa tarea.
> 
> Saludos desde la ciudad más bella del mundo,


 
Comparto esa opinión creo que estos son los primeros post tuyos que veo.
Saludos y felicidades.


----------



## Milton Sand

Gracias, Cabeza. Un gusto.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido ao time, Milton _Areia_! ​


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Obrigado!


----------



## panjabigator

No me parece que nos hayamos encontrado en los forumes españoles, pero seguramente será un placer tenerte 

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Gracias, Panja! Por lo que veo, cada vez es más difícil encontrarse con alguien en los foros... ¡Cada vez hay más foristas!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you for joining the team!  iDe verdad tenemos suerte! ¿y serás nuestro técnico?


----------



## Milton Sand

Jejeje (de veras me reí). Suerte... ¡pero la mía! ... Hmm... ¿"técnico"?


----------



## ewie

Welcome/Bienvenido al equipo, Milton.  (Esperamos todavía tu título ~ pero no te preocupes, lo puedes cambiar si la gente se burle ... _[cambio el mío cada 5 minutos]_).
~ewie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team! *


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades Milton.


----------



## Frank06

Welcome, Milton!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Gracias señores del foro! Ya era hora de que un colombiano hiciera parte de este equipo (ala mi chino..modestia aparte ¿no?) ¡Felicidades Milton!


----------



## sokol

Welcome to the team!


----------



## fsabroso

Milton Sand said:


> ¡Mil gracias! ¡Thank you so much! ¡Molte grazie!
> A ver en qué me metí . Ahora la hernia mental es para lo del modo-título.


"A ver en qué me metí", 
¿"metí" será el pretérito de "y ahora que hago"?, o 
¿será "pasado indicativo del presente imperfecto del gerundio en participio pasado de "ya dije si y no puedo retractarme"? 


 .... dejame ver .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






... saben qué, mejor preguntar al que sabe, a Don Milton 



*Milton:*
*¡Bienvenido al equipo!*​


----------



## Milton Sand

Increíble que unos mensajes dejados en un hilo puedan arregarle a uno el día. ¡Qué bacano!

Ewie, thank you so much!

Paulfromitaly, Grazie mille!

Kibramoa, ¡orale, p's gracias!

Frank06, dank je wel!

Sokol, vielen dank!

Don Félix, ¡Gracias! (Y no exageres, por favor, sólo era pretérito simple, del indicativo, para referir una acción pasada como ya concluida en el pasado que es como a marcar un punto en la línea del tiempo... y... bla, bla, bla... )

CarolMamkny: ¡Ala, mi reinita: gracias mil, caray! Aunque debo aclararte que no soy rolo... ¡sino búcaro, ole, jijuepuente!

Ya casi me lo creo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Milton Sand said:


> CarolMamkny: ¡Ala, mi reinita: gracias mil, caray! Aunque debo aclararte que no soy rolo... ¡sino búcaro, ole, jijuepuente!



Jajajajaja.... Si yo sé.... Ala mijo pero no te preocupes que yo tambien tengo sangre santandereana... Mi adorada madre es de Pamplona Jajajajaja.

Saludos y felicitaciones una vez más- No nos vayas a hacer quedar mal


----------



## emm1366

¡eh! Ave María hombre. Si lo dijeron los demás me uno al equipo de felicita'ores. Vacano viejo man y mucha suerte. ¿¡Un colombiano!?


----------



## Milton Sand

Mucha bacanería. ¿Sí o no, parce? ¡Gracias, pues!


----------



## coquis14

Felicidades Milton , pensar que hace unos días le estaba explicando algo de fútbol a un futuro moderador.


----------



## Milton Sand

coquis14 said:


> Felicidades Milton, pensar que hace unos días le estaba explicando a algo de fútbol a un futuro moderador.


Jaja, sí, recuerdo... ¡algo aprendí! Sólo me falta saber cómo hacen los jonrones... ¿o cestas? .
¡Gracias, Coquis!


----------

